# Major James BO Gritz



## sfmike (Jan 8, 2012)

All, I had the honor of having Major Bo Gritz (later LTC) as my detachment commander when I served wi the Third Mobile Strike Force Command (B-36)!

James "Bo" Gritz was born 18 Jan 39 in Enid, Oklahoma, and raised by his maternal grandparents. His dad, Pilot-Lieutenant Roy L. was killed in World War II. Bo was born to be a warrior and was in uniform through Cub, Boy, Explorer Scouts, Cadets, and into camouflage as an Army Paratrooper, Ranger, and Green Beret. Bo spent 22-years in the military rising through the enlisted and officer ranks. He served as a Green Beret commander in Southeast Asia from 1964-69. General William Westmoreland featured Bo as "The" American Soldier in his memoirs, A SOLDIER REPORTS. Bo was the Intelligence Officer and Reconnaissance Chief for Delta Force, commanded the first guerrilla forces which expanded into a Mobile Strike Command of 3,000 mercenary and free-world special operations forces. He was decorated 62 times for valor, including the Conspicuous Service Cross, the Combat Infantry Badge, 5 Silver Stars, 2 Legion of Merit, the Distinguished Flying Cross, the Soldier's Medal, 10 Bronze Stars "V," the Purple Heart, Air Medals for Valor, Army Commendation Medals for Valor, Crosses of Gallantry with Palm, VN Medal of Honor, 2 Gold Medals of Cambodia, 2 Presidential Citations, etc. Bo is a Master Parachutist, Military Scuba and Salvage Diver.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't think *the Conspicuous Service Cross* is a valor award.  HOWEVER, the litany of other awards he earned is jaw-dropping.  

Wasn't there some big controversy involving him some time back?


----------



## sfmike (Jan 8, 2012)

Bo resigned his commission so that he could go looking for US POWs in Laos.  Reportedly at the request of General Tighe of the NSA.  He also was involved in Ruby Ridge and Ran for President with a former POW (MOH Winner) as his VP Candidate.  Bo is/was a very colorful character!!!!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 8, 2012)

If I recall there was quite abit of controversy surrounding Bo Gritz over the years. Ruby Ridge, Idaho comes to mind.

ETA Mike is too quick!  See above!


----------



## Dame (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh there was plenty to Bo Gritz. He was a running mate to David Duke for a short time but realized what that asshat was about and quit the campaign. He's been embraced by the far left and far right at one time or another. He held some sort of conspiracy theory convention in Vegas. He lives in Sandy Valley and has a radio show. My flotilla commander was just honored at U.S.VETS - Las Vegas' annual event. Gritz was also being honored.


----------



## TH15 (Jan 8, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't think *the Conspicuous Service Cross* is a valor award. HOWEVER, the litany of other awards he earned is jaw-dropping.
> 
> Wasn't there some big controversy involving him some time back?


Have you read the book Killer Elite by Michael Smith? It goes into quite a bit of detail (although very biased detail) on him and that whole issue. Worth a read, or maybe I can add it to STRAPP.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2012)

It also looks like at least some people question the manner in which his decorations were awarded.  Among other irregularities, it is suggested he submitted himself for at least one of the awards.

http://www.miafacts.org/gritz_scan.htm


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very interesting. Great read, Mike! Thank you.


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2012)

We have another SF member here who served under Gritz.


----------



## dknob (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.miafacts.org/gritz.htm


----------



## tigerstr (Jan 10, 2012)

"Bo was the Intelligence Officer and Reconnaissance Chief for *Delta Force*"

I presume you  mean one of the Greek-letter projects of the Vietnam era?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew him and his son in the 80's  - that's all I'm going to say.


----------

